# Sharpening Takamura R2



## dafox (Dec 9, 2019)

I have a few Takamura migaki R2's, I've only sharpened them on Shapton pro 2000 so far, thinking of taking them to Shapton glass 4000. What do you use to sharpen your Takamura R2/HSPS knives? I have seen the Takamura brothers sharpening the HSPS on Shapton glass stones as seen on MTC Kitchen's you tube videos.


----------



## adam92 (Dec 9, 2019)

Depend on what you cutting, I usually stop at 1000#grit Suehiro cerax.

My sharpening angle for takamura around 10 degree & microbevel on 8000# grit.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 9, 2019)

I do shapton Pro 1k arashiyama 6k


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 10, 2019)

Fwiw, I'm using conventional synthetic stones for r2, and find the task a bit tedious, wishing for something more aggressive


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Start at a lower grit? 400-500?


----------



## kayman67 (Dec 10, 2019)

Naniwa Pro 600 + 2000 and Kitayama 8000. The edge lasts without chipping surprisingly well for how thin I keep it. Cuts anything.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 10, 2019)

King hyper one K 
Gesshin 4K


----------



## mack (Dec 10, 2019)

Naniwa Professional 5k

I do touch ups quite regulary, so I never had to go to a coarser stone (spoken as a home cook, of course).

Mack.


----------



## kayman67 (Dec 10, 2019)

I don't remember exactly where, but I've seen some recommendation to use 10-12k as specific polish finishing grit for R2.


----------



## zizirex (Dec 10, 2019)

Knifewear said that Takamura finish all their knives on Chosera 3K and strop.

if you want higher, I would say around 5-6k.


----------



## Barclid (Dec 10, 2019)

zizirex said:


> Knifewear said that Takamura finish all their knives on Chosera 3K and strop.
> 
> if you want higher, I would say around 5-6k.


From the factory it's a 4k horizontal wheel. Hand sharpening is Shapton Glass 3k and strop on the pants. They used to use Chosera.


----------

